# Mackerel and Mercury



## Saltyakker_22 (Jul 28, 2017)

I am just curious since I recently caught a king mackerel and spanish mackerel. How much mercury do these fish have and how safe are they too eat? I have eaten some already but have been told by friends and read stuff online that talks about the amount of mercury these fish hold. From my understand kings have more mercury than spanish. I had a friend tell me to only eat 7 ounces of king a month. Other sources online say to stay away from it all together. I have heard that the mercury is worse for little kids and pregnant women. Obviously there are good health benefits to fish but I am just curious what everyone's understanding is of this issue.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I eat lots of mercury laden fish, I only suffer from a few mental disorders. Also the doctor told me this extra finger will likely fall off soon....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You'll live but there is so much better fish out there to even worry about eating king.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would eat Spade fish all day before ever eating a king or spanish. Mullet has less mercury than every fish out there.


----------



## Saltyakker_22 (Jul 28, 2017)

Good to know. Like I said I'm new to it and I know some people that do eat them fairly often so I was curious to try.. They haven't been bad but I probably will just catch and release from now on. I agree that there are better eating fish.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

it'll put lead in your pencil --- dig in!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Bigger kings, over 25lbs, are the ones they used to say be cautious of.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Schoolie Kings FTW!

They have less mercury than the larger fish, and they taste better too.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Pier-Dude said:


> I would eat Spade fish all day before ever eating a king or spanish. Mullet has less mercury than every fish out there.


:thumbup:
We love Spades, on par with Flounder.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Keep a small one every once in a while to smoke and make dip with. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Cobia have a higher mercury content than mackerel... fun fact. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John B. said:


> Cobia have a higher mercury content than mackerel... fun fact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



WAT!!!!!!! never heard of that.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't be a wimp a little mercury ain't gonna hurt ya


----------

